#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Spiegelbollen ophanging?

## rinus bakker

naar aanleiding van de recente 
"Big Bigger Biggest Spiegebollenhype", vraag ik me af hoeveel mensen de bevestiging/ophanging van die dingen ook daadwerkelijk controleren? 
Ook bij de kleinere bollen dan wel te verstaan  ..... 
=&gt; Ze hoeven niet perse 2,5 of 4m doorsnede te hebben of meer dan 400kg te wegen! &lt;= 
En contoleren jullie ook de belastbaarheid van die draaimotor-asjes?
Soms hangen die bollen echt letterlijk aan sleutelringen, en dan nog vaak ook met een 'pleeketting'!? 

Wat is de veilige werklast van een sleutelring? <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

Wat gebeurt er met je nekwervels als je een vallende spiegelbol van 3m hoogte moet terugkoppen? <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_blackeye.gif border=0 align=middle>

*Let's break things better*

----------


## Robert

Hey Rinus,

Wat is eigenlijk de goede manier om een (zeg normale: 50cm) spiegelbol op te hangen? Mag het eigenlijk wel aan dat ene kabeltje hangen? Want dan heb je dus geen safety, zoals je wel hebt als je dat extra veiligheidskabeltje aan fixtures vastmaakt.

Aan de andere kant: Als je een valbeveiliging wilt zou je eigenlijk een soort hele constructie om die bol heen moeten maken lijkt me. Ziet er ook niet echt fantastisch uit, en dat is nu juist het hele die achter een spiegelbol....

Robert

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Wat is eigenlijk de goede manier om een (zeg normale: 50cm) spiegelbol op te hangen? Mag het eigenlijk wel aan dat ene kabeltje hangen? Want dan heb je dus geen safety, zoals je wel hebt als je dat extra veiligheidskabeltje aan fixtures vastmaakt.
> 
> Aan de andere kant: Als je een valbeveiliging wilt zou je eigenlijk een soort hele constructie om die bol heen moeten maken lijkt me. Ziet er ook niet echt fantastisch uit, en dat is nu juist het hele die achter een spiegelbol....



Een valbeveiliging voor spiegelbollen is eigenlijk heel simpel te maken...

Stel je eigenlijk een soort van basketring voor.
Je maakt die ring net wat kleiner dan de bol. (vb voor een spiegelbol van 50cm maak je een cirkeltje van 48cm)
Deze hang je net onder het midden van bol en bevestig je met bv 3 of 4 staalkabeltjes aan je truss.

Als je bol nu naar beneden zou komen wordt hij gevangen in de ring...

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Roland

Heb hier ook al vaker over nagedacht. Volgens mij zijn spiegelbollen het enige waar iedereen zich weleens schuldig aan maakt door hem niet met voldoende middelen op te hangen.

Zelf gebruik ik de standaard bij geleverde ringen van de motor en de bol, maar deze zijn ook niet gekeurd.


Waarom moeilijk doen als het makkelijk kan.

----------


## lve

Tsja,
Als je een statische (niet draaiende) bol hebt, is dat basketidee wel slim, maar ronddraaiende lijkt mij lastig, of je moet de basket rond laten draaien (met die vier staalkabels).
De behuizing van de motor zal toch wel op die belasting gemaakt zijn?



mvg LvE.

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Tsja,
> Als je een statische (niet draaiende) bol hebt, is dat basketidee wel slim, maar ronddraaiende lijkt mij lastig, of je moet de basket rond laten draaien (met die vier staalkabels).
> De behuizing van de motor zal toch wel op die belasting gemaakt zijn?



<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>

Waarom zou je die basket wel moeten mee laten ronddraaien???
Dat moet je me nu eens uitleggen...







De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## lve

Als je die basket onder je bol hangt, dan betekend dat toch dat de bol in die basket ligt?
Dus als je de bol wilt laten draaien moet de basket toch meedraaien, of zie ik dat verkeerd?

mvg,
LvE

p.s. als je die cirkel kleiner maakt dan de bol komen de staalkabels tegen de bol aan te hangen. (of je moet ze schuin hangen)

----------


## Mr Dj

tja..ooit gedacht dat die basket misschien wel eens zeg 3 cm onder die bol hangt..onder het "klempunt". dan hoeft ie toch niet mee

Maar ik heb Denon (en hoe)

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Als je die basket onder je bol hangt, dan betekend dat toch dat de bol in die basket ligt?



Nope, moet er echt niet inliggen, hoe moet NET onder het midden van bol  hangen.





> citaat:
> Dus als je de bol wilt laten draaien moet de basket toch meedraaien, of zie ik dat verkeerd?



Neen, je maakt je basket vast aan de truss, niet aan de bol hé, want dan heeft het echt geen zin...





> citaat:
> p.s. als je die cirkel kleiner maakt dan de bol komen de staalkabels tegen de bol aan te hangen. (of je moet ze schuin hangen)



Je maakt bevestiginspunten aan de ring.  Je ziet natuurlijk dat die bevestingspunten zover uitsteken dat ze bij bevestiging die de bol niet raken...



De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Tiemen

Moet je safety's gebruiken aan die ring? Want als de ring zou loskomen is het ook niet goed hé...

<img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Moet je safety's gebruiken aan die ring? Want als de ring zou loskomen is het ook niet goed hé...
> 
> <img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_shy.gif border=0 align=middle>



Tiemen, je moet er echt niet verlegen om zijn hoor <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Overdrive

Er zijn ook andere manieren behalve dat basket idee wat mij dus helemaal niets lijkt....:
-Stel je pakt 2 metalen platen van ong 10x10cm.
-Boor gaten in elke hoek van de platen en plaats afstandsbussen in elke hoek tussen de 2 platen. (je hebt nu een kubus)
-Boor in het midden van een plaat een gat waar je een M10 bout doorheen doet met aan weers zijden een borgmoer. 
-Zorg dat je bout vrij kan draaien.
-Bevestig nu je spiegelbolmotor aan de binnenkant van de "kubus" en koppel de M10 bout aan de as van de motor.
-Draai of las een ring aan de andere kant van de M10 bout waar je ketting voor de bol aan kan maken.
-Maak aan de andere kant van de kubus 2 G-haken en boor 2 gaten aan de zijkanten van de plaat waar je een safety aan kunt maken.

Je hebt nu een spiegelbol met een safety en afhankelijk van de dikheid van de platen, een spiegelbolmotor met een hogere belasting.
Gebruik je een dikke ketting en niet als te goedkope spiegelbollen, dan kan er weinig nog fout gaan.

Groetjes

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Er zijn ook andere manieren behalve dat basket idee wat mij dus helemaal niets lijkt....:
> -Stel je pakt 2 metalen platen van ong 10x10cm.
> -Boor gaten in elke hoek van de platen en plaats afstandsbussen in elke hoek tussen de 2 platen. (je hebt nu een kubus)
> -Boor in het midden van een plaat een gat waar je een M10 bout doorheen doet met aan weers zijden een borgmoer. 
> -Zorg dat je bout vrij kan draaien.
> -Bevestig nu je spiegelbolmotor aan de binnenkant van de "kubus" en koppel de M10 bout aan de as van de motor.
> -Draai of las een ring aan de andere kant van de M10 bout waar je ketting voor de bol aan kan maken.
> -Maak aan de andere kant van de kubus 2 G-haken en boor 2 gaten aan de zijkanten van de plaat waar je een safety aan kunt maken.
> ...



En als de onderste helft van de spiegelbol loskomt? En als de ophanging aan de spiegelbol zelf loskomt...als die ring zo'n slecht idee is, kan je daar dan eventjes de nadelen van vermelden? Je hebt een valbeveiling gemaakt voor de motor, niet voor de bol...

Tiemen

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Er zijn ook andere manieren behalve dat basket idee wat mij dus helemaal niets lijkt....:
> -Stel je pakt 2 metalen platen van ong 10x10cm.
> -Boor gaten in elke hoek van de platen en plaats afstandsbussen in elke hoek tussen de 2 platen. (je hebt nu een kubus)
> -Boor in het midden van een plaat een gat waar je een M10 bout doorheen doet met aan weers zijden een borgmoer. 
> -Zorg dat je bout vrij kan draaien.
> -Bevestig nu je spiegelbolmotor aan de binnenkant van de "kubus" en koppel de M10 bout aan de as van de motor.
> -Draai of las een ring aan de andere kant van de M10 bout waar je ketting voor de bol aan kan maken.
> -Maak aan de andere kant van de kubus 2 G-haken en boor 2 gaten aan de zijkanten van de plaat waar je een safety aan kunt maken.
> ...



<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle>
<img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=midd

----------


## CyberNBD

De as van het motortje is nou iig al beveiligd, tis een begin <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## axs

Voor diegenen die het nog niet snappen...




Dit de valbeveiliging die DWR gebruikt... (www.dwr.be)

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:Voor diegenen die het nog niet snappen...
> 
> PLAATJE
> 
> Dit de valbeveiliging die DWR gebruikt... (www.dwr.be)



Dat is nu echt duidelijke taal<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## dj_lucv

Gewoon ff een gekke ingevng, misschien is het wel iets he [ :Wink: ]

Door de gehele spiegelbol doe je zo'n staaf ijzer met schroefdraad, aan de onderkant bevestig je van boven naar beneden:
-grote revet
-moer
-weer grote revet
een plexi halve bol, die je dus half om de spiegelbol doet
-grote revet
-moer(antislip)2x, Je zu toch zeggen dat de spiegelbol dan in ieders geval aan die staaf blijft hangen he, mee eens?

Aan de bovenkant komt de staaf er nog 10 cm uit, natuurlijk een revet en moer op de spiegelbol anders valt de staaf..
Op ongeveer 5cm bevestigen we 2 ronde plaaten om de staaf met een straal van 4cm, met 1 a 2 cm er tussen. Tussen die schijven doen we een metalen balkje met een gat waar de staaf dus doorheen gaat. Dat balkje riggen we vast aan de truss. Aan de bovenkant van as maken we een haak voor de motor.

Ja het is een heel verhaal en het zal vast ook nog niet helemaal 100 % zijn maar dat kan nog komen [ :Wink: ] 

Wat gebeurt er als de haak aan de motor los gaat? De bol hangt aan de plaatjes en dus aan de truss. Als de motor loslaat, krijg je hetzelfde geval.

Als we er dus vanuit gaan dat de as niet breekt is eht vrijwel onmogelijk dat de bol zal vallen.

----------


## Tiemen

één van de dingen waar je moet vanuitgaan als je iets "veiliger" wil maken is eenvoud...Hou eenvoudiger hoe minder er kan breken! Ik snap nog steeds niet wat het probleem is aan die ring, die eigenlijk de eenvoud zelve is.

Tiemen

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> één van de dingen waar je moet vanuitgaan als je iets "veiliger" wil maken is eenvoud...Hou eenvoudiger hoe minder er kan breken! Ik snap nog steeds niet wat het probleem is aan die ring, die eigenlijk de eenvoud zelve is.



Tiemen, hier heb je VOLLEDIG gelijk in!
Het enige wat ik zo kan vinden <img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_question.gif border=0 align=middle> wat speelt in het nadeel van die ring is :

- niet bestand tegen chemische, nucleaire en biologische oorlogsvoering... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>



Maar ja... een Mac is ook niet beveiligd tegen loskomende schroefjes 
<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Gerrit Hurkens

En dan nog,,

Als de ketting en de oogjes minimaal 10x het gewicht kan dragen van de spiegelbol, dan heb je al een redelijk kleine kans op vallen. Tenzij je de motor niet genoeg hebt vastgeschroefd, maar daar heb je weer safety's voor. 




"De steel kan wel 1000 KG hebben, maar dë haken die eraan vast zitten dan????"

"Oeeeeeeehhh, what does this button doooooooo??????"

----------


## Overdrive

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Er zijn ook andere manieren behalve dat basket idee wat mij dus helemaal niets lijkt....:
> ...



Je gaat toch ook geen 'valnet' maken onder je gevlogen toppen bijvoorbeeld? "Ja want stel dat de bouten van je rigging set het ineens begeven!" Tja als je een spiegelbol koopt ga je er niet van uit dat als je hem ophangt aan het oog de hele spiegelbol ineens uitelkaar valt... Wij gebruiken altijd spiegelbollen waar een schroefdraad door de gehele bol heen zit. "Ja maar wat nou als de hele spiegelbol ineens uitelkaar valt dan??" Tja, wat nou als je topkast ineens uitelkaar valt? Dat is toch beide onzin....

Kan je net zo goed een circus valnet onder je hele truss hangen, ben je zeker dat niets misgaat...

Sorry maar dit vind ik allemaal een beetje overdreven.(Maar ieder zijn eigen mening right?)

Nadelen van een ring vind ik gewoon dat het niet netjes staat, heel simpel. 

Groetjes

----------


## Tiemen

Vergelijk alles maar met alles...Net zoals ooit iemand in een discussie een versterker met een dieselmotor vergeleek om te bewijzen dat een versterker "ingespeeld" moet worden. Als je het niet wil doen doe het dan niet. Maar ik ben ervan overtuigd dat een spiegelbol in 2 helften een grotere waarschijnlijkheid heeft om uit elkaar te vallen dan een movinghead of een gevlogen top.

Tiemen

PS Het gaat hier niet over spiegelbolletjes met diameter van 20 cm. En heel eerlijk, een spiegelbol van 1 meter diamter zonder een ONAFHANKELIJKE beveiliging boven publiek hangen vind ik dom. Maar nogmaals : doe maar...

----------


## Overdrive

Ja maar kijk nou hoe vaak zoiets in practijk wordt gebruikt, ik heb nog nooit een ringconstructie ergens gezien onder een spiegelbol.
De discotheek waar ik gister was had een spiegelbol van een meter aan een takel hangen om mooi naar beneden te laten komen, maar een ook valbeveiliging...? Nope, en zo ken ik nog andere feesten/discotheken. 
Maar er wordt hier wel heel mooi over die beveiligingen gesproken, maar wie van jullie gebruikt het ook daadwerkelijk?? Jij ook Tiemen?

Groetjes

----------


## movinghead

He overdrive ik wou er net over beginnen... Ik zal er even een foto van maken... want het was bij ons in de discotheek denk ik dan... Ik zie dat je uit groningen komt dus ik denk dat dat the palace is geweest. Ik er toch helemaal vanuit gaan dat onze installateur dat goed gedaan heeft.

Het lijkt mij ook zo dat wanneer je een spiegelbol koopt dat je die gewoon aan zijn oogje of kettinkje kan ophangen. En dat je dan geen problemen krijgt met een bol die uit elkaar valt of iets van dien aard. Dat moet toch gekeurt zijn... Dan mag je er ook op vertrouwen.

Als je een motortakel koopt mag je er toch ook vanuit gaan dat hij niet ineens los loopt. Bij een scan mag de spiegel toch ook niet van de kop afvallen. De body van een yoke mag toch ook niet van zijn as donderen. De remleingen van je auto mogen toch ook niet zomaar knappen... Nu krijg ik misschien het antwoord naar mijn kop geslingert dat dat geen vergelijking is... Maar ik wil er maar mee zeggen:

Das alles is getest en gekeurt, en anders kun je nergens meer op vertrouwen.

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Het lijkt mij ook zo dat wanneer je een spiegelbol koopt dat je die gewoon aan zijn oogje of kettinkje kan ophangen. En dat je dan geen problemen krijgt met een bol die uit elkaar valt of iets van dien aard. Dat moet toch gekeurt zijn... Dan mag je er ook op vertrouwen.
> 
> Als je een motortakel koopt mag je er toch ook vanuit gaan dat hij niet ineens los loopt. Bij een scan mag de spiegel toch ook niet van de kop afvallen. De body van een yoke mag toch ook niet van zijn as donderen. De remleingen van je auto mogen toch ook niet zomaar knappen... Nu krijg ik misschien het antwoord naar mijn kop geslingert dat dat geen vergelijking is... Maar ik wil er maar mee zeggen:
> 
> Das alles is getest en gekeurt, en anders kun je nergens meer op vertrouwen.



Leuk leuk...
Ik ga geen safety's meer hangen na wat jij juist uit de doeken doet!
Scheelt me een hoop geld en tijd! <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>




De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Tiemen

Een gekeurde spiegelbol?

Waar zijn jullie mee bezig?

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> Een gekeurde spiegelbol?



Met het keurlogo : Nerd Proof

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Overdrive

Tiemen en Mancho:
Wat doen jullie voor werk? Licht en geluid, drive-in shows?

Hebben jullie altijd dan spiegelbollen opgehangen met een beveiligings systeem zoals een ring die hier besproken is of hebbben jullie alleen grote praatjes en leuke ideeen die jullie zelf niet eens in practijk brengen?

Vat dit niet negatief op hoor, ik ben alleen nieuwsgierig...

Groetjes

----------


## jo vaes

Die mannen van vincotte zijn onze spiegelbol nochtans komen keuren. Wij mogen deze alleen maar ophangen als we de veiligheidsring onder de bol plaatsen.

DWR-C&V rental-LJ Discotheek Eclips

----------


## Disco Service Apeldoorn

Onze spiegelbol motoren zijn allen beveiligd op het los laten van de as.
Deze motoren zijn sinds kort standaard te krijgen uit het Highlite pakket.
Je moet dan de motoren voor 50 Cm bollen nemen ( tot 50Cm bol)

Feitelijk zit dit hetzelfde in elkaar als het hierboven beschrevene, maar is dan al kant en klaar.

De motoren voor onze 75 Cm bollen werken volgens het zelfde principe, alleen zwaarder uitgevoerd.
Deze bollen zijn overigens uitgevoerd met twee ophangpunten ( op de bol dus) en werken met twee kettingen op de motor.

----------


## splash

Wij hebben dus ook zo'n highlite motor (met de bijbehorende 50cm bol) en op die as zit een oogje. 
Wat is het doel van dat oogje?? Kan je daar een safety aandoen om de bol te zekeren??

----------


## movinghead

Ik ga niet schelden... daar voel ik me te goed voor... hoewel ik het wel zou willen... Ik zie jullie op dit moment even als mensen die het gewoon niet goed gelezen hebben. Dus jullie krijgen van mij een tweede kans Tiemen en Tom <img src=icon_smile_dead.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaat:
> Leuk leuk...
> Ik ga geen safety's meer hangen na wat jij juist uit de doeken doet!
> Scheelt me een hoop geld en tijd! <img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_dissapprove.gif border=0 align=middle>
> 
> De groe(n)ten
> Tom Manshoven







> citaat:
> Een gekeurde spiegelbol?
> 
> Waar zijn jullie mee bezig?



Kortzichtige reactie Tommie...

Als je goed leest wat er staat heb ik het niet over safetys aan de movinghead en aan de scan zelf, die zijn nou eenmaal verplicht en dat is maar goed ook. Kijk ergens tegenaan schoppen of overheen pissen kan ik ook. Maar lees dan eens goed wat ik bedoel. Anders kun je beter gewoon niet reageren

Ik heb het erover dat je er van uit mag gaan dat de pan en tilt as van een MH niet zomaar los mag laten. Daar is namelijk goed over nagedacht en uitgebeid getest. 
Dat een spiegeltje op de bewegende motoren van een scan niet zomaar eraf mag vliegen. Die is er namelijk goed op gelijmd en uitgebreid getest
En ik heb het erover dat wanneer ik 1000 kilo aan een takel van 1 ton hang er vanuit mag gaan dat die dan houd. En dat hij in de beveiliging vliegt als hij los loopt of te zwaar belast wordt. Die dingen worden namelijk uitgebreid getest en periodiek gekeurd.

Moet ik nog even door gaan?
Als je een helikopter koopt met par 36-ers erin dan mag je er toch vanuit gaan dat die helicopter met lampjes niet ineens van zijn as valt? Kan het nog eenvoudiger?

Was dat voorbeeld met die remleiding dan ook echt te moeilijk?

Noem mij buiten die foto hierboven nog een bedrijf die dat zo doet. Ik heb het namelijk nog nooit gezien. Ik ben hier dus wel naar geïnteresseerd.

Metam deed het licht op Noorderslag 30 bolletjes van 30 cm tot 1 meter allemaal gewoon aan een kettin(g)(kje). Nou wil ik niet lullig doen maar dat lijkt me toch wel een bedrijfje die zijn handel voor elkaar heeft.

Ik vind het erg vaag dat wanneer ik een bol ophang aan een ring die vast aan de bol zit dus: *VANUIT DE FABRIEK!...* dat ik daar nog weer safetys onder zou moeten hangen. Deze safetys heb ik dan ook nog nooit in een vakblad zien staan en nog nooit bij een leverancier van deze bolletjes gezien. Dus dan ga je ze maar zelf maken?!?!
Daarom is het ook vreemd. Want als het zo is dat die bollen zomaar uit elkaar kunnen vallen kun je de producent van die bollen wettelijk aansprakelijk stellen.
(art. 6:185 t/m 6:193)

Wet productaansprakelijkheid:  regelt dat de producent van een product aansprakelijk is voor de schade die dat product veroorzaakt.
Bijv. als een pot appelmoes ontploft, is de fabrikant aansprakelijk voor de schade

Als je hier nog meer over wilt lezen of heb je al eens een bol gehad die naar beneden geflikkerd is en schade aangericht heeft. Ga dan even naar deze sites, misschien kun je r nog wat aan verdienen

http://www.xs4all.nl/~advocare/folder16.htm
http://www.sdnl.nl/schade-1.htm

Ik zou ook graag de mening van Rinus hierover willen horen. Tenslotte begon hij over het feit dat er bedrijven zijn die hun bollen gewoon ophangen aan sleutelringetjes. En over het feit dat mensen goed kijken naar de belas

----------


## spark4d

beste Rinus
ik werk al 15 jaar in een theater wat ieder jaar gekeurd word door Stakebrand en andere bedrijven. ook laat ik alles keuren van roedeboei tot brandblussers.
maar
als de spot/spiegelbol/decor vast zit en gezekerd waar zit de trek dan aan vast
ik bedoel hoe is de trek dan gezekerd 
bij ons is dat met een paar lasjes op de lieren net als in zo veel andere theaters 
ps geeft ook ellende hoor als dat loskomt 
meen te weten dat dat al eens is gebeurd ergenst in het oosten van het land
groetjes spark

----------


## splash

> citaat:
> Ik vind het erg vaag dat wanneer ik een bol ophang aan een ring die vast aan de bol zit dus: *VANUIT DE FABRIEK!...* dat ik daar nog weer safetys onder zou moeten hangen. Deze safetys heb ik dan ook nog nooit in een vakblad zien staan en nog nooit bij een leverancier van deze bolletjes gezien. Dus dan ga je ze maar zelf maken?!?!
> Daarom is het ook vreemd. Want als het zo is dat die bollen zomaar uit elkaar kunnen vallen kun je de producent van die bollen wettelijk aansprakelijk stellen.
> (art. 6:185 t/m 6:193)



Ik geef je gelijk dat als je iets koopt dat het dan te vertrouwen zou moeten zijn. 
Maar je kunt beter teveel veiligheidsmaatregelen nemen dan dat je achteraf in de problemen komt omdat toevallig hetgene waarvan je dacht dat het geen kwaad kon naar beneden komt.
En hoe goed en vaak je iets ook test, geen systeem is onfeilbaar en  100% veiligheid is nooit te garanderen. Je kunt alleen proberen het noodlot zo min mogelijk kans te geven.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1) een theater wat ieder jaar gekeurd word door Stakebrand en andere bedrijven. 
> 2) ook laat ik alles keuren van roedeboei tot brandblussers.
> 3) ik bedoel hoe is de trek dan gezekerd



 Yoh ik mag weer FF .... 'beetje' (te) veel gewerkt 
Hallo Spark,
1) OFF-TOPIC, maar vooruit: De installateur keurt zijn eigen werk? 
.... Ja die kennen we! Wel eens gehoord van de APK? Dat is toch ook een behoorlijk grote lacher! Elk jaar lees je weer over de APK-zwendels! 
Als een installateur zijn eigen werk keurt? = altijd OK. 
Keurt hij het werk van een ander ? = (Bijna) altijd k*t!
Waar zijn de objectief vastgestelde grondslagen (=normen!) voor die keuringen....?

2) waarop laat je die dingen keuren, kleur, sterkte, verfdikte? en op basis van welke norm(en) krijg je de certificaten staat er een CE-merkje in? (= Wettelijk verplicht voor hijsgereedschap!) Nee hè! 
Is het ding gekeurd met een Vf=5 of met een Vf=10? Dat laatste moet met hijsgereedschappen die je boven mensen toepast?
Ach wat maakt het die keurder eigenlijk uit?
Je kunt de keurder NOOIT aansprakelijk stellen voor de uitgevoerde keuring.. dus waarom veel geld aan dit soort dingen (=papierhandel= bureaucratie!) uitgeven. Je kunt en mag dat ook zelf doen, en dan maak je je eigen documentatie! 
*Je bent toch ALTIJD (!) verantwoordelijk EN aansprakelijk voor jouw eigen materiaal!*

3) een trek hoef je niet te zekeren als die mechanisch is uitgevoerd volgens de (VERDUBBELDE) eisen ten opzichte van die in de Europese Machine Richtlijn! 

Maar als je nou de eerste posting goed gelezen had...
de vraag is of mensen een idee hebben van hoe zwaar die bollen zijn die ze aan allerlei draaimotortjes hangen, 
en of die motortjes ook altijd netjes aangeven tot welke last ze veilig toelaatbaar te gebruiken zijn ... 
en of de meuk die ze eronder gebruiken in overeenstemming is met een Vf=10 voor de krachtoverbrengende verslijtbare onderdelen: 
asjes+ lagers+ kettinkjes+ sleutelringen+ musketons+ schoenveters+ hondenriemclips+ enz enz enz....
Zullen we gokken dat dit in 90% van de gevallen NIET zo is?
En daarom is zo'n ring als safety wel degelijk een heel slimme en simpele oplossing!

*Let's break things better*

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1) Ik ga niet schelden... 
> 2) En ik heb het erover dat wanneer ik 1000 kilo aan een takel van 1 ton hang er vanuit mag gaan dat die dan houd. 
> 3) Want als het zo is dat die bollen zomaar uit elkaar kunnen vallen kun je de producent van die bollen wettelijk aansprakelijk stellen.
> (art. 6:185 t/m 6:193)
> 4) Bijv. als een pot appelmoes ontploft, is de fabrikant aansprakelijk voor de schade



Hallo beweegkop,
enige botheid is mij niet vreemd.... maar er is altijd baas boven baas!<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>
1 - inderdaad want dan kunnen we wel aan de gang blijven....
2 - en als jij die takel dan met die last boven personen hangt dan ben JIJ aansprakelijk! 'ReadtheF**kingManual' maar eens van zo'n ding.
De fabrikant zegt daarin namelijk dat je dat helemaal NIET mag doen!
3 - en jij weet ook meteen wie de fabrikant is van die piepschuim+spigeltjes+meuk! 
4 - als bijvoorbeeld een PAR-lamp ontploft (en jij vergeet het safety-gaas te plaatsen, waardoor iemand een oog oid moet missen), wens ik je veel succes in jouw proces over de aansprakelijkstelling! (En weet dat je geen poot hebt om op te staan!)
Citaten uit de links die jij gaf: 
"De in dit verband gestelde veiligheidseisen worden steeds strenger. De eisen zien niet alleen op het voorkomen van ongevallen,(..)
Het kan immers zijn dat de werknemer zodanig heeft gehandeld dat het ongeval aan zijn "grove schuld" is te wijten. 
In een dergelijk geval bent u niet aansprakelijk en dus niet verplicht de geleden schade te vergoeden. 
Deze materie is zeer complex. 
Er kan bijvoorbeeld ook sprake zijn van een gebrek in een product als het product niet is vergezeld van de nodige waarschuwingen over het gebruik."

- waar staan de waarschuwingen (belastbaarheid) op motor en spiegelbol en 
- wie leest ze?

*Let's break things better*

----------


## movinghead

Tovh zou ik het belachelijk en onverantwoord vinden als producenten zomaar iets op de markt mogen kotsen.

1. Juust
2. Daar heb jij inderdaad meer verstand van, leek me een mooi voorbeeld. Het verbaast me echter wel.
3. Als er mensenleven mee gemoeid zijn ( en dat zijn er met een bol in je nek vanaf een meter of 4) wil men er wel wat voor doen.
4. Dan heb je niet gehandeld volgens de voorschriften. (ik weet niet of een gaasje verpicht is) Ik heb het over aansprakelijkheid bij handelen naar voorschriften. Daarom koos ik hem niet als voorbeeld  :Smile: 

Maar je hebt idd helemaal gelijk over het feit dat wanneer je verkeerd handelt. 
Dan ben je zelf verantwoordelijk. ALTIJD!

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## axs

Movinghead...

Dit zinnetje van mij ook niet goed gelezen??? Als jij dat beter gelezen had begreep je ook wat ik bedoelde...
Heb ik zelfs verschillende dagen voor jouw reactie gepost...





> citaat:
> Maar ja... een Mac is ook niet beveiligd tegen loskomende schroefjes



Jij maakte vergelijkingen die echt niet opgingen...
Daarmee de reactie van Tiemen en mij...











De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Merijndj

Ten eerste wil ik even melden dat ik hier over dit onderwerp nog (te) weinig afweet,





> citaat:Maar ja... een Mac is ook niet beveiligd tegen loskomende schroefjes



Maar hiervoor bestaat er zoiets als: Locktite (of hoe dat ook schrijft), ik weet het, dit is niet failsafe maar het houdt die schroefjes wel wat langer vast...

nu heb ik een theorie bedacht over het veilig ophangen van een spiegelbol/motor, dit wil ik door middel van een tekening wel uitleggen maar ik kan nog niks op internet plaatsen, mijn vraag: kan iemand die afbeelding dan plaatsen? P.S. het bestand is 1.07 mb groot (*.bmp)



groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

movinghead en Tom (mansho)hebben mij al gevonden,

----------


## axs

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:Maar ja... een Mac is ook niet beveiligd tegen loskomende schroefjes
> 			
> ...



Merijn,

dit was maar een manier om 'iets' duidelijk te maken...
Je moet het in zijn context lezen...
Niet letterlijk nemen dus!

De groe(n)ten
Tom Manshoven

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
> Dus jullie krijgen van mij een tweede kans Tiemen en Tom



Eerst en vooral: deze discussie wordt tot zo een ZINLOOS niveau gebracht dat ik (en ik denk vele anderen) gewoon geen zin meer hebben om te reageren.

Ten tweede : dankje voor die tweede kans ... ... ...

Tiemen

----------


## rinus bakker

Nou Tom & Tiemen,

jullie zijn in staat geweest een stug brein te laten twijfelen, en ik mocht hem met jullie voorzet erin koppen. De stand voor 'ons' is: 1-0.
Misschien dat de "beweegkop" en de "hoogste versnelling" er wat meer van overtuigd geraakt zijn dat ze ook zelf een actieve bijdrage kunnen (en aansprakelijkheid zullen) hebben, waar het aankomt op de  veiligheidsituatie.
En daarmee slepen we het andere team ook naar een hoger niveau!

*Let's break things better*

----------


## Merijndj

Met dank aan Tom Manshoven die de webspace beschikbaar heeft gesteld,

Hieronder de link van mijn theorie om een spiegelbol veilig te kunnen op hangen:



Graag jullie reacties,

P.S. ik ga zo weg van internet en ik weet nog niet hoe snel ik terug ben maar het wordt maximaal 2 dagen,

groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Pfffffff... overdrijver...


Deze vind ik nog de beste: "Constructie die het schijfje opvangt als de as uit de motor valt". Als mijn as uit mijn elektrotakel, spiegelbolmotor of weet ik veel valt heb ik toch m'n bedenkingen over de fabrikant. Als ik een speaker vlieg aan de voorziene strips ga ik niet nog andere dubieuze veiligheidsvoorzieningen erbij slepen, waar zijn we dan mee bezig?

Een ring die aan beide kanten dmv aan clamp aan de truss is bevestigd is mijns inziens meer dan voldoende. Maarja, als jij je tijd in die tekeningetjes wil steken, mij best hoor <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>. Het schemaatje zou niet misstaan op Roadie.net met de omschrijving: "Extreme techie-fear"...

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Tiemen

> citaat:
>  waar zijn we dan mee bezig?



Dacht ik nu net hetzelfde...





> citaat:
> Een ring die aan beide kanten dmv aan clamp aan de truss is bevestigd is mijns inziens meer dan voldoende.



En laat dat nu juist hetgene zijn dat eerst geopperd werd...

 :Smile: 

Tiemen

----------


## Reemski

Het lijkt mij enigszins vanzelfsprekend dat een fabrikant er voor zorgt dat de as niet uit de motor kan vallen. 

Lijkt me inderdaad wat overdreven, al deze veiligheidszekeringen. 
Hoe lang wil je doen over het ophangen van 1 enkele spiegelbol??

----------


## movinghead

Het krijgt inderdaad een zinloos karakter... Zoals verreweg 99% van alle topics... Ik dacht laat ik weer eens reageren... Maar de lol is er al weer af... tot over een maand of zo... waarschijnlijk komt er dan wél weer een leuk topic voorbij.

Ik hou er mee op... later...

Oja,... JULLIE ZIJN GOED!!

<center>----------When technology is master, disaster comes faster----------</center>
<center>----------- Click for profile -----------</center>

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> ..ophangsysteem ipv kettingen 1 metalen stang ((mag gezekerd), je weet nooit of ie het houdt...)



Hallo Merijn,
een mooie tekening, maar wel met een "tikkeltje overengineering" zou ik zeggen.
1) Die spiegelbolmotor moet (MOET!) een toelaatbaar gewicht voor de eraan te hangen bol opgeven. Anders gewoon NIET gebruiken!
2) Die bol kunnen we zelf wegen...  
3) Het "fantasievolle" geknoei tussen deze eerste twee, wat ik jarenlang heb mogen aanschouwen bij de meest uiteenlopende bedrijven en zalen, is de grootste gevarenbron.
4) Oudere bollen blijken nog wel eens te worden opgelapt met draadstangen en andere kunstgrepen met lijm, pur-achtige troep en carosserie-ringen. 

Mijns inziens is de eerste beveiliging (de motor zelf) een tikkeltje 'over de top'. Dan kun je inderdaad wel aan de gang blijven.

En jouw enkelvoudige arm "J" in de tekening heeft natuurlijk een allerbelabberst buigend moment. Maar uit te rekenen is ie altijd! Bol-massa*valafstand*arm1*arm2 zijn gewone mechanica sommen.
Dus dat verhaal over 'je weet het nooit of ie het houdt' kun je dan net zo goed over takels en trussen en statieven gaan houden... Die sommen zijn ooit al gemaakt dus dat is onzin! 
Maar bij takel, truss, statief enz zijn er belastbaarheidsopgaven en "FuckingManuals" en vaak heel wat heel wat duidelijker dan bij die spiegelbol-knoeierijen. 
Je kunt die ring ook tweezijdig aangrijpen met een J-arm, en dan lijkt het alweer aardig op die eerste foto van Tom met de DWR-methode!  
Er is altijd een verband tussen grootte + gewicht + afstand en benodigde sterkte van J of van de DWR-kabels. Ik zou dan vanwege de massa en de vormgeving, naar de oplossing met de DWR-ring in de kettingen of kabels gaan, maar in elk geval wordt er een potentieel risico sterk verminderd!

*Let's break things better*

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> When technology is master, disaster comes faster



Hoi bewegend hoofd,
het is je eigen tekst!
Soms is het moeilijk om een eenmaal ingenomen standpunt los te laten. 
Hoe oud ben je helemaal? En nu al te oud om nog wat te leren?
Is dat lijstje in jouw profiel nu om indruk te maken of om te laten zien dat je bezig bent met iets dat je leuk vind, en dat daar ook nog iets bij valt op te steken? Als ik zo'n lijstje zou moeten maken zat de halve J&H site waarschijnlijk vast: dik 30 jaar lang zo'n 100-200 klussen per jaar. En dan echt niet alleen als stagehand oid!
Neem van mij aan dat je NOOIT te oud bent om te leren en dat het ook niet erg is om dat toe te geven. 
Maar misschien weet jij IDD alles beter, en is het alleen jammer voor ons allemaal dat we dat maar eens per maand mogen horen! Doe toch niet zo kinderachtig joh!
*Let's break things better*

----------


## splash

Alleen die ring is idd wel voldoende. Stel je as raakt los, valt de bol in de ring, en blijft het asje aan de ketting hangen. Nix aan de hand dus

----------


## Overdrive

Hallo,

Ik ben het eens dat het natuurlijks het allerbeste is om zo een ring constuctie er altijd bij te hangen, maar hoe vaak wordt zoiets nou in practijk gebracht??

Ik vind dat als je hier verkondigd dat je een ringconstructie moet toepassen, het ZELF ook toepassen.

Kijk iedereen kan wel vertellen hoe iets het veiligst kan, maar de vraag is: Pas je het dan zelf ook toe in practijk??

Hoeveel van de mensen hier (met name uit dit topic) gebruiken hier ook daadwerkelijk zo'n ring constructie toe?

Groetjes.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Hoeveel van de mensen hier (met name uit dit topic) gebruiken hier ook daadwerkelijk zo'n ring constructie toe?



Hallo bovenrijden,
ik ben niet meer aktief als bouwer-en-verhuurder, maar wel met adviezen en keuringen, en dit is iets wat ik zeker zal meenemen bij speigelbollen & -motors van twijfel-achtig allooi.
Ga nou niet zeggen dat het aanbrengen van een 4-tal extra staalkabeltjes plotseling teveel werk is!

*Let's break things better*

----------


## splash

Bij ons zit er alleen een safety aan de motor


Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers.

----------


## Merijndj

Hallo allemaal,

Naarmate ik meer over dit topic las hoe meer ik begon te denken: Er zijn meer maatregelen nodig, dus bedacht ik dat schijfje... Ik zeg er nogmaals bij: Het is maar een theorie!!!! (en HELEMAAL bedoelt als een theorie!!!).

En Rinus,

IK weet (nog) praktisch niks over "mechanika sommen/berekeningen" (althans ik heb nooit gehoord dat het dit soort sommen zouden zijn..)

Over die "J" ik heb hem eenzijdig uitgevoerd en hoekig uitgevoerd omdat makkelijker te tekenen is maar je mag hem zo uitvoeren zoals jij maar wilt, je mag hem ook tweezijdig maken als je dat wilt, of alleen met DWR-kabels...
--------------




> citaat: dit was maar een manier om 'iets' duidelijk te maken...
> Je moet het in zijn context lezen...
> Niet letterlijk nemen dus!



OK

Een vraagje: Hoe ver onder de motor hangen jullie de bol?

groet,

Merijn DJ

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

> citaat:Een vraagje: Hoe ver onder de motor hangen jullie de bol?



Dat hangt toch volledig van het doeleind af! Bij disco zal ie wellicht strak onder de motor hangen, voor een productie in Ahoy zo'n 5 meter lager bij wijze van spreken.

mvg,



Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## dj_lucv

Dan niet een te zware ketting gebruiken, anders zit je alsnog over het gewicht heen! [ :Wink: ]

----------


## splash

Heb je met een te lange ketting niet het probleem dat zodra je de motor aanzet de motor al draait terwijl de bol nog stil hangt?

Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:Bij disco zal ie wellicht strak onder de motor hangen, voor een productie in Ahoy zo'n 5 meter lager bij wijze van spreken.



Hallo Stijn,
Ikkeniebegrijpuh,
je kan die truss met de motor toch ook wat lager hangen, of snap ik er nou echt helemaal niks van? 
Wat voor productie in Ahoy' ga je eigenlijk doen waar je een spiegelbol voor gaat gebruiken? 
Toch ook "dixo" of niet? 
Of doe je daar die industriele productpresentaties, bedrijfsfeesten, mega-opera's  en de Christina Ageilera's ook met één spiegelbol?
En ga je "de Ahoy'" nog steeds te lijf met een 30-50cm bolletje op 4-5m hoogte?

*Let's break things better*

----------


## KoenB

Deze kerstvakantie in brussel ook een spiegelbol opgehangen. Wel één van ongeveer twee meter diameter. Er moet toch ook mooi een net rond voor als er een spiegeltje los zou komen en op mensen vallen. Er was ook een speciaal systeem dat de bol zou opvangen. Nu deze bol heeft wel een maand of langer buiten in de openlucht gehangen. Dan is de kans dat er iets los komt al wat groter

----------


## Dré

En ondertussen draait er in diverse discotheken een mooie plafondventilator zonder enige safety... Mocht die loskomen van de as dan wordt dat een leuke grasmaaier...

En zo zijn er nog talloze voorbeelden van dingen waarbij aan EEN kant niets meer kan terwijl er aan de andere kant nergens op gelet wordt.

Wellicht is het aan te raden de veiligheid als een GEHEEL te zien? Alles vol met safeties zal echt geen ene moer uitmaken als de tent in de fik vliegt en alle nooduitgangen dichtgetimmerd blijken te zijn...

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Wellicht is het aan te raden de veiligheid als een GEHEEL te zien? Alles vol met safeties zal echt geen ene moer uitmaken als de tent in de fik vliegt en alle nooduitgangen dichtgetimmerd blijken te zijn...



Hallo Dre, 
je volgt zo juist de weg van de Nederlandse overheid... iederen is voor alles verantwoordelijk, zodat er niemand ergens de schuld van krijgt... excuusje en dan gaan we weer verderop de oude voet...
dat werkt zolang je de overheid zelf bent. 
Maar oh wee als je een privé of rechtspersoon blijkt, dan weten de "dienaren" van het overheid en openbaar ministerie je te vinden. Dus... wat kan mij die ventilator schelen... daar ga ik toch niet onder staan of zitten! 
Maar ik zorg dat ik mijn werk 110% goed doe, zodat de kans op het wijzen in mijn richting (vrijwel) nihil is. <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
En als je dat ook nog kunt aantoonbaar maken met bewezen vakkennis en zorgvuldige documentatie, dan sta je bij de rechter - wat dan al zeer onwaarschijnlijk is - niet met de mond vol tanden, en kan nalatigheid je nooit verweten worden! <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>
Dus niet zeuren over het knoeiwerk van een ander... er is altijd wel ergens iets dat niet deugt, en dat kun je nooit als vrijbrief voor eigen gebroddel aanvoeren! 
Maar domweg zorgen voor goede kwaliteit van jouw eigen werk/product, en weten dat je er alles wat er maar redelijkerwijs van je verwacht mag worden ook daadwerkelijk gedaan hebt. <img src=icon_smile_approve.gif border=0 align=middle> 
Dus IDD die nooduitgangen ook zelf in de gaten houden, en zeker niet (!) je lege flightcases daarvoor parkeren. En als je aan zo'n stom vuurwerk-rund denkt als die pyro-kneus in de VS, dan is het maar het beste dat de natuurlijke selectie ook op hem heeft gewerkt.

*If you can't beat them, rig them*

----------


## Dré

Voorbeeld:

Als ik een wiel van de auto verlies dan is de kans groot dat de auto in een ongeluk terecht komt, inzittenden verwondt en wellicht ook nog anderen daarin meeneemt.

Een autowiel is enkelvoudig geborgd (wielmoer met borgpen).

Als ik een goede kwaliteit spiegelbol (met een "door" as) ophang aan een goede kwaliteit spiegelbolmotor (die grotere uitvoering die op z'n minst het 10-voud van het gewicht van de spiegelbol kan dragen) dan is de spiegelbol enkelvoudig geborgd.

In m'n auto mag ik vrolijk rondrijden MAAR die spiegelbol mag ik eigenlijk niet ophangen zonder daar een extra ring onder te plaatsen.

En DAT snap ik nou niet helemaal.

Ik ben het VOLLEDIG met je eens dat we allemaal zo veilig mogelijk moeten werken. Dus safeties waar nodig, goed materiaal voorzien van een TUV/GS sticker etc. etc. Maar ik vind wel dat het hier en daar nogal overdreven wordt.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> 1)  Een autowiel is enkelvoudig geborgd (wielmoer met borgpen).
> 2)  In m'n auto mag ik vrolijk rondrijden MAAR die spiegelbol mag ik eigenlijk niet ophangen zonder daar een extra ring onder te plaatsen.
> 3)  En DAT snap ik nou niet helemaal.
> 4)  Ik ben het VOLLEDIG met je eens dat we allemaal zo veilig mogelijk moeten werken. Dus safeties waar nodig, goed materiaal voorzien van een TUV/GS sticker etc. etc. 
> 5)  Maar ik vind wel dat het hier en daar nogal overdreven wordt.



Hallo Dre,
1) Echt waar, heb jij steekassen op je auto? Sinds wanneer rijdt jij in een F1-wagen?

2) Wel eens gehoord van "homologiseren"? Dat is de (veiligheids- en rijksverkeers-regelgevings) keuring van een auto-type/model voordat die überhaupt op de Nederlandse wegen mag worden toegelaten!) En dat is een aardig boekje vol hoor, kan ik je verzekeren. Dus voordat jij "vrolijk" gaat rondrijden is: 
A) de auto technisch gekeurd tot in den treure!
B) de chauffeur (jij dus!) door een mangel gehaald = je hebt een rijbewijs, "vrolijk" of niet! En dan niet "vrolijk" door rood rijden of "vrolijk" met 'een slok op' of "vrolijk" veel te hard, of "vrolijk" spookrijden enz enz enz...... 
Welk "vrolijk"bedoel je eigenlijk?
C) Die ring onder die bol is maar één van de mogelijke oplossingen. Als je een betere hebt, die eventuele nalatigheids-claims kan voorkomen ben je welkom om die bekend te maken!! <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> 

3) Dat is jouw probleem! <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle>

4) Voor mij zijn "AIB/Vinçotte, TNO, LiftInstituut, SGS, Lloyds, DNV, Bureau Veritas, Aboma/Keboma" enz enz stickers ook OK hoor, laten we ons nou niet helemaal ophangen aan de dictatuur van de Oosterburen! Ik vind 'Certified Safety' of 'Proven Safety' net zo mooi klinken als 'Geprüfte Sicherheit'(GS)<img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> 

5)  Volledig en 100% met je eens!!! Maar dat is vooral een politiek probleem: Elk land krijgt de bureaucratie die ze door haar stemgedrag over zich afroept! 
Als niemand verantwoordelijheid durft te nemen, wijzen we allemaal naar de overheid, en die neemt per definitie NOOIT verantwoordelijkheid, want dat zijn we toch met z'n allen?!<img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_sad.gif border=0 align=middle>

*If you can't beat them, hang them*

----------


## Dré

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> 1)  Een autowiel is enkelvoudig geborgd (wielmoer met borgpen).
> ...



Compressed ASCII failure  :Wink: 

Als je het wiel verwijderd (achterwiel) dan zie je de remtrommel zitten. In het midden van de remtrommel zit de as. De remtrommel wordt met EEN MOER vastgezet op de as. Door die moer gaat dan een splitpen. Volgens mij is dat een enkelvoudige borging.

-- Pardon my French, I'm Dutch --

----------


## steef

nou heb ik vorig jaar op de beurs in Frankfurt een safety gezien voor spiegelbollen. Dit is een apparaatje wat tussen de motor en de bol wordt geplaatst. Mocht het asje breken of de motor losraken vangt deze safety alles op. Maar mocht de bol loslaten valt die gewoon naar beneden. Dit is dus niet helemaal goed maar toch was dit een goedgekuerd apparaat. rara politiepet.

Groeten stefan


dusssss......

----------


## splash

> citaat:
> Mocht het asje breken of de motor losraken vangt deze safety alles op. Maar mocht de bol loslaten valt die gewoon naar beneden. Dit is dus niet helemaal goed maar toch was dit een goedgekuerd apparaat. rara politiepet.



Dat ding doet waarvoor hij is ontworpen en doet dat goed, dus kan je hem goedkeuren.

Als je auto in de fik vliegt heb je ook niks aan je airbags, maar toch doen ze datgene waarvoor ze gemaakt zijn en worden daarop gekeurd.



..::Het is logisch dat een rectaal gebufferde dmx gaat klapperen op je dimmers::..

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:nou heb ik vorig jaar op de beurs in Frankfurt een safety gezien voor spiegelbollen. Dit is een apparaatje wat tussen de motor en de bol wordt geplaatst. Mocht het asje breken of de motor losraken vangt deze safety alles op. Maar mocht de bol loslaten valt die gewoon naar beneden. Dit is dus niet helemaal goed maar toch was dit een goedgekuerd apparaat. rara politiepet.



dan was die theorie van mij nog helemaal zo gek nog niet... hij wordt nu al toegepast...

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat: dan was die theorie van mij nog helemaal zo gek nog niet... hij wordt nu al toegepast...



Hoi Merijn, 
of jouw idee gek was zullen we in het midden laten... maar vergelijk dat idee met het idee van de opvang-ring en je ziet het verschil tussen een eenvoudige en een complexe oplossing.
En hoe complexer de aangedragen oplossing = (meestal) ook hoe duurder en hoe bewerkelijker....
Keep it simpel.
Het gaat tenslotte om die bol, en helaas is er nog steeds niemand die mij kan garanderen dat een te zware bol aan een te licht motortje komt, zeker als op beide vaak de informatie over eigen gewicht cq. eraan toelaatbaar gewicht volkomen ontbreekt. 
Kortom: 
ga het rijtje maar eens langs met "Wat als...." en vul het bezwijkende / losrakende onderdeel in.
En zo'n ring hoeft echt niet zo dik of opvallend te zijn, met staal kun je heel wat kracht opnemen. Ze schijnen er zelfs kettingen en kabels van te maken om mee te hijsen.  <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle> <img src=icon_smile_kisses.gif border=0 align=middle>.

*Wie is hier de zwakste schakel?
*

----------


## axs

Nog eens uit de oude doos...

Dat kan er dus gebeuren...


http://users.nucleus.be/aslprod/AlienSong.mpg

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door axs_
> Dat kan er dus gebeuren...



Hallo Tom, 
 :Smile: 
wat een ongelofelijk toeval dat ze toen net die camera aan hadden staan  :Big Grin:   :Big Grin: 
maar IDD, 
Murphy wacht gewoon geduldig af, hij heeft alle tijd en wij hebben het altijd druk en maken soms een foutje of zien wat over het hoofd.......... 
en dan slaat keihard en altijd (!) onverwacht toe.
In de bouw van grote projecten en ook in filmindustrie in de VS, weet men (een ook de verzekeraars) inmiddels al op basis van de statistiek dat op elke Tig-miljoen $$'s die worden uitgegeven/geinversteerd er een dode te betreuren zal zijn.
Ik las een aantal maanden geleden dat de Dance-sector in Nederland goed is voor een jaar-omzet van 700.000.000 Euro! 
Dat is bepaald geen kattepis, en daarmee kun je dus ook wachten op de fatale misser. 
Alles wat je *redelijkerwijs* kunt doen om een ongeluk te voorkomen: Gewoon Doen!!

----------


## DidierB

Punt is: het beveiligen van een spiegelbol is iets waar heel vaak aan gezondigd wordt. Veel mensen bekijken het als onnodig, te lastig, niet mooi, onmogelijk,... Ik zondig hier ook wel eens.

Maar dan een vraag aan Rinus: jij weet het hier hoogswaarschijnlijk het best van iedereen, hoe zou jij een spiegelbol saven? Stel je moet een spiegelbol van 2m omhooghangen ergens lekker hoog in arena amsterdam, je weet dat de motor ervoor gemaakt is, en dat de motor met voldoende stevige haken aan de truss hangt. Ook is de bevestiging tussen spiegelbol en motor een steel berekend op 1T met shackles van 3,25T (zo doen wij het). De bevestiging van de bol op z'n as is ook volledig ok. Acht jij het nodig van 'em te saven? En hoe zou jij dit dan concreet doen?


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:_Geplaatst door DidierB_
> 1) .... je weet dat de motor ervoor gemaakt is
> .... dat de motor met voldoende stevige haken aan de truss hangt. 
> .... de bevestiging tussen spiegelbol en motor (...) berekend. 
> .... bevestiging van de bol op z'n as is ook volledig ok. 
> 2) Acht jij het nodig van 'em te saven? 
> 3) En hoe zou jij dit dan concreet doen?



Hallo Didier,
het maakt niet uit waar het is Arena of Feestzaal Concordia.
Dit topic is ooit begonnen om aan te kaarten dat er heel wat rotzooi op de markt is in spiegelbollenland. 
Maar
als aan alle voorwaarden van 1) is voldaan, dan weet je mijn antwoord op 2): Nee dan acht ik het niet nodig. Netzomin als ik dan een takel nog zou safen (of een truss naastof boven de truss zou hangen  :Big Grin: )
en 3): als ik het wel zou doen, omdat er ook maar een redelijke aanleiding tot twijfel aan iets van de onderdelen bestaat, dan is de safety-ring zoals door Tom aangehaald een perfecte manier.
Uitgewerkt:
1 x dakspant [:I], met daaraan:
2 x takels met daaraan: 
1 x 'overbemeten' trusscarretje, met daaraan:
- 1 x safety-ring (die weer kan worden 'gesafed' aan de takels mocht de truss-carre het toch begeven)
- 1 x goede rotor-motor, met daaraan:
- 1 x goede ophangmaterialen (ik weet niet of een staalstrop de beste oplossing is: en zware bol heeft door zijn massatraagheid de neiging om een straalstrop in- & uitelkaar te draaien. De staalstrop zal daarom extra over-overbemeten moeten zijn....Ik heb dit eigenlijk nooit onderzocht of ergens gevonden.)
- 1 x de bol zelf met een goede door-en-door ophanging.

Het resterende risico is net zo theoretisch als  
a. het neerstorten van een 747 op de Bijlmer, 
b. het herhalen van 'Bin&Twin' 
c. een stroomstoring tijdens de bevalling van Maxima :Big Grin:  
d. een lekkere whisky uit Congo
e. het opzouten van de Oranje-Nassau's
f. het ontploffen van Borsele (of "Doel" voor de Belgen onder ons)
g. een "aangekleede" videoclip van 50cents, SnoopDog of collega's
h. een gokverbod in Las Vegas
en zo kan ik wel doorgaan tot z.

----------


## DidierB

Waarvoor dank.


Groeten,

Beghin Didier
Ampli bvba

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ik heb ze nog niet in mijn handen gehad of van dichtbij gezien, maar volgens het highlite boek, zijn er momenteel spiegelbollen en motoren met beide 2 ogen. 1 dus voor de safety.

groeten

----------


## jurjen_barel

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Joost van Ens_
> 
> Ik heb ze nog niet in mijn handen gehad of van dichtbij gezien, maar volgens het highlite boek, zijn er momenteel spiegelbollen en motoren met beide 2 ogen. 1 dus voor de safety.



Ja, k zie ze ook, maar of het zinnig is weet ik niet. Als de as breekt, zal het safety-oog mee gaan naar beneden en als de bol in 2en breekt, zal het breukvlak cker ook over de safety lopen, dus...
Conclusie: spiegelbollen blijven gewoon lastig om goed te zekeren!

----------


## ronny

waarom zou het zo lastig zijn om een speigelbol te saven. las gewoon een ring die in diameter kleiner is als de diamter van de spiegelbol. Las hier de nodige ogen aan zodat de ring in evenwicht is wanneer deze hieraan opgehangen wordt.

wanneer de spiegelbol ophangt bevestig je de ring vlak onder de bol en bevestig je hem aan bovenligende trussen enz..

Rekening houdend met het feit dat die ring en die ogen de last van de bol kunnen dragen uiteraard.

Zo een oplossing heb ik toch al meerdere keren gezien.

----------


## rinus bakker

Hoi Ronny,

Kun je wel lezen?  [:I]
Als je bijna 18 bent dan moet dat toch wel... tenslotte kun je ook al schrijven...  :Wink: 
Lees dus eerst eens wat terug in dit topic, voordat we weer helemaal opnieuw gaan beginnen  [|)]!

<div align="right">_Als je eenmaal 18 bent heb je daar geen tijd meer voor, dan wil je toch alleen maar........... 
_</div id="right">[ :Stick Out Tongue: ]

----------


## Madmike

ik ben er op gaan letten dankzij dit forumpje: 
situatie peppermill heerlen: mij is opgevallen dat de GROTE (meer dan 1 meter) spiegelbol in deze discotheek idd is voorzien van een iets kleinere ring net onder t midden van de bol, ik moest er echt naar zoeken man, mar hij was er, ik zie niet in waarom zo een kleine aanpassing met zo een groot veiligheidsgehalte ontzien moet worden. je ziet t amper, maar ik voel me veiliger als ik eronder sta! 

dat balletje wil ik niet koppen!

----------


## rinus bakker

Hallo Madmike,
heb je er ook foto's van?
Dat kan de resterende "ongelovigen" onder ons misschien overtuigen.
Want de al eerder geplaatste foto's van oa axs waren kennelijk nog niet voldoende.
Hoe meer bewijs hoe beter, en vooral dat het echt wel vaker wordt toegepast.

----------


## FiëstaLj

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Madmike_
> 
> ik ben er op gaan letten dankzij dit forumpje: 
> situatie peppermill heerlen: mij is opgevallen dat de GROTE (meer dan 1 meter) spiegelbol in deze discotheek idd is voorzien van een iets kleinere ring net onder t midden van de bol, ik moest er echt naar zoeken man, mar hij was er, ik zie niet in waarom zo een kleine aanpassing met zo een groot veiligheidsgehalte ontzien moet worden. je ziet t amper, maar ik voel me veiliger als ik eronder sta! 
> 
> dat balletje wil ik niet koppen!



Owhja joh ??

Hoe lang is dat geleden dan ? ik heb namelijk de hele zomer licht staan doen in de grote zaal van de peppermill en ben er 2 weken geleden nog es wezen stappen maar de spiegelbollen zijn nu weg

en van de zomer hingen er alleen maar kleine (zonder safety ring..)

Dus mag je me es vertellen wanneer je dat gezien hebt.

----------


## ronny

ja rinus ik kan zeker lezen :Big Grin: . ik weet ook wel dat ik misschien wat wijsneuserig[ :Embarrassment: )] overkwam met mijn reactie, maar ik heb zo een oplossing al een meerdere keren geizen wanneer er grote speigelbollen werden opgehangen. Ik zie geen betere oplossing in, maarja ben ook maar een geluidsboerke[^] :Big Grin: .

----------


## rinus bakker

Ik kwam dit toevallig tegen op de site van Produktion Partner in Duitsland, het bericht gaat over een spiegelbol-ongeluk in december 2002:

Während einer Veranstaltung im Capitol Entertainment Center in Offenbach/M. stürzte im Dezember letzten Jahres eine Spiegelkugel (Discokugel) in den Zuschauerraum, wobei zwei Personen schwere Verletzungen erlitten. 
Unfallursache waren nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen die fehlende Befestigung des Motors an einer Beleuchtungsbrücke und die Überlastung der Aufhängung am Motor durch den Betrieb einer zu schweren Kugel. 
Außerdem fehlte eine zusätzliche Sicherheitseinrichtung gegen das Herabfallen (z.B. Fangnetz).

Aus diesem Anlass weist das Staatliche Amt für Arbeitsschutz und Sicherheitstechnik (Frankfurt a.M.) ausdrücklich darauf hin, dass derartige Einrichtungen vor der ersten Inbetriebnahme, nach einer wesentlichen Änderung sowie grundsätzlich alle vier Jahre durch Sachverständige zu prüfen sind. 
Zusätzlich sind jährlich Prüfungen durch Sachverständige erforderlich. 
Ungeachtet dieser Verpflichtungen werden alle Betreiber aufgefordert, den sicheren Betrieb ihrer Discokugeln zu überprüfen und Kugel und Motor aufeinander abzustimmen.

valt weinig aan toe te voegen.

----------

